# First Time Towing Through Mountains



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

We are heading out on holidays next Monday, and due to scheduling conficts my DH has to leave early. Which leaves me to drive myself home, through the mountains from Radium Hot Springs BC to Calgary AB. I've towed the TT before, but never for that distance, and definitely not through the mountains. I'll be towing our 26RS with a 3500 Dodge Ram CTD, will have it in tow/haul mode and we have the factory installed exhaust brake in the TV, so I'll be using that too. Anything special I should be aware of??

Cheryl


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Just general info (I do not have your TV configuration). I towed 7500# of TT down the mountain between Idaho Falls, ID and Jackson Hole, WY with my 6000# (approx) Ford Expedition. 10% grade for ~8 miles. I also towed the western slope of the Cascades into Seattle--steep and long.

The secret is to not go fast or let your rig get rolling fast. Sounds easy, but the yo-yos behind you will honk when you are going 10 - 15 mph. Let 'em!









I just kept shifting down lower and lower and letting the rpms of the engine get higher and higher. On the Jackson Hole slope, at 10 - 15 mph in first gear, I was turning 4000 rpms. The engine braking was great. I seldom had to touch the brakes. My engine is designed to go 4000 rpms; it sounds high but that is nowhere near the red line (max rpms) limit. It's just higher rpms than I would ever turn on a level road. The info I got from other OB.com members was to not get concerned about turning 4000 rpms. Someone on the forum will chime in with rpms for your particular TV.

Avoid keeping your foot on the brakes--that heats them up and eventually they'll die. Use the brakes to slow down, and then get off them and let the engine braking do the work.

Good luck and happy towing!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh with that setup, you'll be fine. Just take it easy. Tow haul is great by itself. Add the exhaust brake and you'll probably rarely have to hit the brakes.









Just plan your drive so you don't push yourself when you are tired and I can't imagine having an issue.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

hautevue said:


> Avoid keeping your foot on the brakes--that heats them up and eventually they'll die. Use the brakes to slow down, and then get off them and let the engine braking do the work.
> 
> Good luck and happy towing!


There is a member on here that would most likely disagree with you on this. He has his breaking technique posted on here before and on youtube. He suggests using the engine too but keeping a steady pressure on the break pedal all the way down the mountain only using 10-15% of your breaking at a steady speed. Jabbing your breaks then picking up speed then jabbing them again is what heats them up. I respect the comments from this member alot he most likely has the most RV towing experience of anyone on this forum.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Duanesz said:


> Avoid keeping your foot on the brakes--that heats them up and eventually they'll die. Use the brakes to slow down, and then get off them and let the engine braking do the work.
> 
> Good luck and happy towing!


There is a member on here that would most likely disagree with you on this. He has his breaking technique posted on here before and on youtube. He suggests using the engine too but keeping a steady pressure on the break pedal all the way down the mountain only using 10-15% of your breaking at a steady speed. Jabbing your breaks then picking up speed then jabbing them again is what heats them up. I respect the comments from this member alot he most likely has the most RV towing experience of anyone on this forum.
[/quote]

This debate isn't relavent. Cheryl has a 1 ton Diesel with tow/haul _and_ an exhaust brake.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Avoid keeping your foot on the brakes--that heats them up and eventually they'll die. Use the brakes to slow down, and then get off them and let the engine braking do the work.
> 
> Good luck and happy towing!


There is a member on here that would most likely disagree with you on this. He has his breaking technique posted on here before and on youtube. He suggests using the engine too but keeping a steady pressure on the break pedal all the way down the mountain only using 10-15% of your breaking at a steady speed. Jabbing your breaks then picking up speed then jabbing them again is what heats them up. I respect the comments from this member alot he most likely has the most RV towing experience of anyone on this forum.
[/quote]

This debate isn't relavent. Cheryl has a 1 ton Diesel with tow/haul _and_ an exhaust brake.








[/quote]

Its a good thing to have overkill with your tow vehicle when towing through the mountains I dont think there will be any issue either. Just thought I would put the other perspective out there on breaking theory.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you are comfortable on flats then you will be fine. Just drive normal going up (you have plenty of truck) and think a about going a bit slower going down, the tow haul and exhaust brake will make it effortless. The drive through Banff is beautiful enjoy the sheep and elk but watch out as they like to stand in the road.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Cheryl, you are towing the trailer home ? and through the mountains ? that is awesome....









i feel like i need to tell you that i have always wanted to marry a canadian that loves to camp and is willing to tow the trailer, on the flats or through the mountains... and the fact that you drive a diesel puts it way over the top........









so let's get married, you are my dream girl.....










OUCH !!!!!!

huh ? what's that ? oh, sorry, i am already married....my wife just read this over my shoulder and slapped me very hard....









complete and total marriage proposal retraction, sorry for the confusion there, my emotions got the best of me.....









i love my wife, i really do... i love my wife, i love my wife...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a friend with the same truck and a bigger trailer. If you use the exhaust brake it will actually slow you down going down the hills. He actually turned his off cause it was slowing him up so much....


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have the same truck with the engine exhaust brake. You will be fine with that set up. The exhaust brake will be enough
braking on it's own without using the brakes at all on the declines. The steeper the grade the more aggressive the EB will engage automatically. If you have the tow haul mode on it will engage the EB even more aggressively.

You should be just fine with that set up.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

willingtonpaul said:


> Cheryl, you are towing the trailer home ? and through the mountains ? that is awesome....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

What is an exhaust brake? is this an added on feature?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tangooutback said:


> What is an exhaust brake? is this an added on feature?


It is factory installed on the new Dodges but can be added on older diesel trucks. It blocks the exhaust to slow the engine down and creates an engine brake to slow the truck down. One of the first was the Jacob brake used on big rigs, you may have heard of them referred to as Jake brakes.


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

watervalleykampers said:


> We are heading out on holidays next Monday, and due to scheduling conficts my DH has to leave early. Which leaves me to drive myself home, through the mountains from Radium Hot Springs BC to Calgary AB. I've towed the TT before, but never for that distance, and definitely not through the mountains. I'll be towing our 26RS with a 3500 Dodge Ram CTD, will have it in tow/haul mode and we have the factory installed exhaust brake in the TV, so I'll be using that too. Anything special I should be aware of??
> 
> Cheryl


Howdy!

You should have no problems at all. Just keep your speed down on the downhills and PAY ATTENTION TO ALL YELLOW SIGNS! When it says slow to 80.... SLOW TO 80 or 70!

We were on holidays the past week. Went from Red Deer to Radium, to Ainsworth hot springs via cranbrook, to Kelowna, to nakusp, to radium. No issues at all.

Oh yeah did it all with a 26rs behind a 2009 dodge 1500 15.7 hemi Crew!

Take your time and enjoy the trip!


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

OutbackBrat said:


> We are heading out on holidays next Monday, and due to scheduling conficts my DH has to leave early. Which leaves me to drive myself home, through the mountains from Radium Hot Springs BC to Calgary AB. I've towed the TT before, but never for that distance, and definitely not through the mountains. I'll be towing our 26RS with a 3500 Dodge Ram CTD, will have it in tow/haul mode and we have the factory installed exhaust brake in the TV, so I'll be using that too. Anything special I should be aware of??
> 
> Cheryl


Howdy!

You should have no problems at all. Just keep your speed down on the downhills and PAY ATTENTION TO ALL YELLOW SIGNS! When it says slow to 80.... SLOW TO 80 or 70!

We were on holidays the past week. Went from Red Deer to Radium, to Ainsworth hot springs via cranbrook, to Kelowna, to nakusp, to radium. No issues at all.

Oh yeah did it all with a 26rs behind a 2009 dodge 1500 15.7 hemi Crew!

Take your time and enjoy the trip!
[/quote]

I almost had a heart attack when I saw this until I saw your were from Canada and that you guys use kmh.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Duanesz said:


> I almost had a heart attack when I saw this until I saw your were from Canada and that you guys use kmh.


Yeah, East of the Rockies in AB, there used to be stretches where the speed limit was 120.








(Not sure if it is still this way)


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks you! So many great responses, and even a marriage proposal! And then a marriage proposal retraction. *sigh* LOL!!!

I knew that the truck was more than capable of towing the trailer with ease, and we love that it has the exhaust brake. That thing works so great, and the boys love that it kind of sounds like a semi when you're slowing down. I will definitely take it easy, and follow the speed limit signs for sure. And I'll have my teenage co-pilot helping to watch out for wildlife. A friend of mine drove down to Invermere BC yesterday, and she said it was like a "Canadian Safari". She saw a black bear with a cub, a "massive" moose, deer & a lot of mountain goats.

And Nathan, the highest speed limit I've ever seen in Alberta is 110kph (about 70mph). I've never seen 120, but maybe someone else has?

Thanks again!

Cheryl


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Cheryl,

Sounds like a beautiful trip! All the tips so far have been good, and I will agree with the theory of maintaining a constant but lighter pressure on the brake pedal on long downgrades, although as also has been noted, with the exhaust brake, that's not as much of an issue. There may be times though when the use of an exhaust brake is prohibited, or, when you are just tired of listening to it yourself!

Regardless, there is more to consider than just braking when going downhill. The handling characteristics of your rig will change greatly, with the trailer much more willing to swing wide than when on flat ground. A good rule of thumb to follow, is do not go down the hill any faster than you would go up it. If you are on a road and slope that you could easily - and comfortably - climb at 100KPH, you are probably good coming down it at that speed as well. If it's a hill that you would be climbing at 30KPH, either because of grade or the corners, then 30KPH is all you should be doing on your way down.

Secondly, even with the Tow/Haul mode activated on your transmission, it is still the weak link in your drivetrain in this situation. Keep an eye on the transmission temperature gauge if you have one (if you don't... get one!). If it starts to climb much above normal, it's time to take action. What you want to do is to get the engine loaded up (higher RPM) enough to keep the transmission from 'hunting' between gears. You can do that by slowing down, or, if conditions allow for it, by speeding up. It's the constant shifting up and down by the transmission that will kill it, and it is that shifting that you are trying to avoid.

Have a great trip!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

PDX_Doug said:


> Regardless, there is more to consider than just braking when going downhill. The handling characteristics of your rig will change greatly, with the trailer much more willing to swing wide than when on flat ground. A good rule of thumb to follow, is do not go down the hill any faster than you would go up it. If you are on a road and slope that you could easily - and comfortably - climb at 100KPH, you are probably good coming down it at that speed as well. If it's a hill that you would be climbing at 30KPH, either because of grade or the corners, then 30KPH is all you should be doing on your way down.
> 
> Secondly, even with the Tow/Haul mode activated on your transmission, it is still the weak link in your drivetrain in this situation. Keep an eye on the transmission temperature gauge if you have one (if you don't... get one!). If it starts to climb much above normal, it's time to take action. What you want to do is to get the engine loaded up (higher RPM) enough to keep the transmission from 'hunting' between gears. You can do that by slowing down, or, if conditions allow for it, by speeding up. It's the constant shifting up and down by the transmission that will kill it, and it is that shifting that you are trying to avoid.
> 
> ...


Now that is some GREAT ADVICE!!!!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Secondly, even with the Tow/Haul mode activated on your transmission, it is still the weak link in your drivetrain in this situation. Keep an eye on the transmission temperature gauge if you have one (if you don't... get one!). If it starts to climb much above normal, it's time to take action. What you want to do is to get the engine loaded up (higher RPM) enough to keep the transmission from 'hunting' between gears. You can do that by slowing down, or, if conditions allow for it, by speeding up. It's the constant shifting up and down by the transmission that will kill it, and it is that shifting that you are trying to avoid.


That is the great thing about the transmission she has in the 08 Ram 3500, it is a 6 speed and will keep the converter locked most of the time so temperatures will not be much of an issue unless the climb is stop and go traffic. Even then she can manually down shift and as long as it is in Tow/Haul as soon as it shifts to 2nd the converter will lock again.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Secondly, even with the Tow/Haul mode activated on your transmission, it is still the weak link in your drivetrain in this situation. Keep an eye on the transmission temperature gauge if you have one (if you don't... get one!). If it starts to climb much above normal, it's time to take action. What you want to do is to get the engine loaded up (higher RPM) enough to keep the transmission from 'hunting' between gears. You can do that by slowing down, or, if conditions allow for it, by speeding up. It's the constant shifting up and down by the transmission that will kill it, and it is that shifting that you are trying to avoid.


That is the great thing about the transmission she has in the 08 Ram 3500, it is a 6 speed and will keep the converter locked most of the time so temperatures will not be much of an issue unless the climb is stop and go traffic. Even then she can manually down shift and as long as it is in Tow/Haul as soon as it shifts to 2nd the converter will lock again.
[/quote]

That is GREAT info from both of you. Thanks!!


----------

